# New Logitech Setpoint 6 drivers.



## Polarman (Feb 27, 2010)

> Changes from earlier versions of SetPoint:
> 
> -The download size has been reduced by approximately 60%. This has been achieved by streamlining the code and removing device pictures from the download package. SetPoint will automatically download pictures in the background for devices that are connected to your system.
> -SetPoint 6.0 includes the control panels for standard mice and keyboards (previously supported in SetPoint 4.x) and gaming mice (previously supported in SetPoint 5.x). This reduces duplication of system components, resulting in a smaller overall installation size.
> ...



Get them here:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/downloads/&cl=gb,en


----------



## vbx (Feb 27, 2010)

For some reason, the picture is wrong for my mouse.  It has the model correct but the picture is way off. lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2010)

How is the G5 supported but not the G7...


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 27, 2010)

It may have been in the 60% they cut out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> It may have been in the 60% they cut out.



I installed it anyway, and it seems to work, it did warn that it doesn't support some of the features of the G7, but hell if I know what those are.  It works just fine, even the DPI changing and low battery warning.

It even pulled the product photo, though it is of the original version of the G7, not the second version with the carbon fiber look, though the old version of setpoint did the same thing.


----------



## anonemus (May 27, 2010)

Got my Logitech MX518 a few days ago. Setpoint 6 was installed for my Media 600 keyboard. It detected my MX518 but since I don't have net access at home, Setpoint 6 doesn't show a pic of my particular KB and mouse. No problem though. 

What I did was installed Setpoint 4.8 from the CD that came with my mouse. Everything seem stable except that (even in version 6) it doesn't notify when I change my mouse's DPI.

My question here is, is it okay to just use 4.8?


----------



## Lionheart (May 27, 2010)

Im downloading em now, see how they run, I've been having issues since CCC 10.4 drivers were released, mouse wouldn't run as it normally would


----------



## 95Viper (May 27, 2010)

Downloaded and appreciate the notification.


----------



## anonemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Setpoint 6.10 is out folks


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

anonemus said:


> Setpoint 6.10 is out folks



thanks, updating now


----------



## anonemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Sure wish UberOptions will work with 6.10


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

anonemus said:


> Sure wish UberOptions will work with 6.10



whats uberoptions?


----------



## anonemus (Jun 13, 2010)

The installer is still good for 4.8, but one has to go through hoops to install with setpoint 6.

http://uberoptions.net/

I might try this again with 6.10


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Odd, 6.10 didn't warn me about not being compatible, but it still doesn't list the G7 as supported...


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 13, 2010)

sweet going to up date now


----------



## anonemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Just re-installed uberOptions over 6.10 successfully


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Odd, 6.10 didn't warn me about not being compatible, but it still doesn't list the G7 as supported...



My G7 is supported and working fine in 6.10

it just runs through the 'other' software (the compatibility one)


----------



## anonemus (Jun 13, 2010)

@Mussels -- have you tried uberoptions?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

anonemus said:


> @Mussels -- have you tried uberoptions?



no. dont see any use for those features it adds.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> My G7 is supported and working fine in 6.10
> 
> it just runs through the 'other' software (the compatibility one)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100613/Capture073.jpg



Working fine?  Yes.  Supported?  Not officially, as I said. 4.8 is still the last version of setpoint that supported the G7, the 6.0 install even says this, though 6.10 does not.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

bah unno, it works for me. all the buttons and doodads.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> bah unno, it works for me. all the buttons and doodads.



Yeah, thats what I said, it kind of boggles me as to why logitech says it isn't supported.  The warning says not all the functions of my mouse are supported, but I haven't found a single one that doesn't work...


----------

